# high lofted hybrids



## garyinderry (Sep 22, 2016)

I am absolutely sold on these things. 

My mate gave me a titleist 915 4 hybrid 24degrees a few weeks ago.  Been hitting it like a dream.  So much better than any 4 iron I've ever owned.  

Went on the hunt for a 5 hybrid 27 degree to replace my 5 iron.  Quite rare to find a 915 27 degree but managed to find one in Scotland and get it sent over.  Most of the 27 degrees I found were ladies clubs.  This one has a regular shaft which I will swop out soon for a stiff.  Tested this club today.  Found looking at so much loft on a hybrid a little odd on first viewing down by the ball but after two goes I was sold. 

Hit the 27 about 20 times today and everyone went screaming off on a nice flight with minimal effort. Put it up against my 5 iron and its a touch longer but so much easier to hit and surprisingly more accurate.  This was something I thought I would be giving up with a high lofted hybrid. 

I honestly can't see my 5 iron ever making a return to my bag.  Always been one of my weaker irons as I dont launch them high.   this is a real game changer for me.   I had identified the 5 & 4 iron length shots to be a real weakness in my game.  All I can say is time to find a new weakness. 

Anyone else playing these cheat sticks?


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Gaz I have a ping g20 31* if you want to take it one step futher :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I am absolutely sold on these things. 

My mate gave me a titleist 915 4 hybrid 24degrees a few weeks ago.  Been hitting it like a dream.  So much better than any 4 iron I've ever owned.  

Went on the hunt for a 5 hybrid 27 degree to replace my 5 iron.  Quite rare to find a 915 27 degree but managed to find one in Scotland and get it sent over.  Most of the 27 degrees I found were ladies clubs.  This one has a regular shaft which I will swop out soon for a stiff.  Tested this club today.  Found looking at so much loft on a hybrid a little odd on first viewing down by the ball but after two goes I was sold. 

Hit the 27 about 20 times today and everyone went screaming off on a nice flight with minimal effort. Put it up against my 5 iron and its a touch longer but so much easier to hit and surprisingly more accurate.  This was something I thought I would be giving up with a high lofted hybrid. 

I honestly can't see my 5 iron ever making a return to my bag.  Always been one of my weaker irons as I dont launch them high.   this is a real game changer for me.   I had identified the 5 & 4 iron length shots to be a real weakness in my game.  All I can say is time to find a new weakness. 

Anyone else playing these cheat sticks? 

Click to expand...

I've the 915HD 23.5 degree but lofted up to 25 ATM and it's so much better than my 4 iron ever was! Have been looking for a 27degree myself so could lower this ones loft, but ATM I tend to just out a softer swing on it and leave the 5 iron alone.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Gaz I have a ping g20 31* if you want to take it one step futher :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I will keep this in mind Davey la.   hybrids and wedges.   easy game this.  :rofl:


----------



## mwm118 (Sep 22, 2016)

I have the opposite problem, I launch my irons too high as a result I am scared to hit a hybrid with loft greater than 21*. I do hit hybrids better than long irons, just the wind is too much of a problemo


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2016)

27 degree hybrid, thats a chipper isnt it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2016)

I carry the 21 and 24 degree 915's, also have the 18 but just replaced it with the 716 T-MB 2 Iron, getting much better distance off the tee with the 2 iron than I did with the 18 degree, better flight as well


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 22, 2016)

fundy said:



			27 degree hybrid, thats a chipper isnt it 

Click to expand...

You beauty.   I haven't even thought about trying to dunt it yet. :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You beauty.   I haven't even thought about trying to dunt it yet. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

haha, default for a new hybrid, make sure it has a second purpose


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2016)

when i first started playing one of the guys i played with had a set of Slazenger Big Eazy irons, which every club was a hybrid have you thought about getting a set of those?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Picked up an Adams Tight Lies 28* and it's a great wee club from the fairway, rough and flat bunkers. Took the 5 iron out the bag a while ago and very rarely use my 6 iron now either


----------



## One Planer (Sep 23, 2016)

Dear, oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2016)

I play with the callaway x2 hot hybrids. 4 is 22 degree and 5 is 25, I think. I love them, accurate, good distance and high ball flight. But any higher loft than that I think it's one down with snow on it!


----------



## J5MBF (Sep 23, 2016)

Love high lofted hybrids, always have. I find myself so much more comfortable behind the ball with a hybrid compared to 4/5/6 iron. Love them off the tee on shorter par 4's too.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 23, 2016)

I've got a Nike Vapor 20 Degree hybrid which I hit great but I just do not feel like I can manipulate the ball as well with a hybrid as I can with an iron.

Anything above 22 degrees ish would put me off.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I play with the callaway x2 hot hybrids. 4 is 22 degree and 5 is 25, I think. I love them, accurate, good distance and high ball flight. But any higher loft than that I think it's one down with snow on it!
		
Click to expand...

There is no logical reason why a hybrid should balloon or not have an optimal peak height.

Reasons for ballooning

*wrong head.  (example my jpx800.  Actually designed to be easy to get in the air.
*wrong shaft.   won't always be the case but I find a stiffer heavier shaft helps to control the flight
*wrong technique comes in two parts -- not having a descending blow therefore presenting too much loft at impact
                                                       --ball position too forward usually leading to point one.


Titleist have absolutely nailed these hybrids.  Ive used plenty down the years and none come close to these. 90gramm shaft in the 24 is amazing. Feels solid and gives a great flight.  

Some hybrids I've had have been hooky (Adams a12 pro) , others very much fade bias (Mizuno mp650). I hit the 915's with a nice draw on normal shots but can quite easily take some off it and hit a softer cut.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 23, 2016)

?

http://www.cobragolf.com/baffler-xl-irons


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 23, 2016)

22 deg and especially 25 deg G30 Hybrids have changed my game for the better, I also use the 22 degree off the tee 3s short tight 4s as well very versatile, I can even fade both of them, if necessary, which is supposedly impossible, love them both


----------



## mwm118 (Sep 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			There is no logical reason why a hybrid should balloon or not have an optimal peak height.

Reasons for ballooning

*wrong head.  (example my jpx800.  Actually designed to be easy to get in the air.
*wrong shaft.   won't always be the case but I find a stiffer heavier shaft helps to control the flight
*wrong technique comes in two parts -- not having a descending blow therefore presenting too much loft at impact
                                                       --ball position too forward usually leading to point one.


Titleist have absolutely nailed these hybrids.  Ive used plenty down the years and none come close to these. 90gramm shaft in the 24 is amazing. Feels solid and gives a great flight.  

Some hybrids I've had have been hooky (Adams a12 pro) , others very much fade bias (Mizuno mp650). I hit the 915's with a nice draw on normal shots but can quite easily take some off it and hit a softer cut.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you can apply a similar logic to not hitting a game improvement 5 iron right?


----------



## DCB (Sep 23, 2016)

I used to say I'd never carry one of these beasts in my bag, however, trying to get back into my golf after my accident I found I couldn't swing a long iron well enough to get good length & distance out of it. Tried a 4 hybrid to start with and it was a gem, so, hunted out a 5 hybrid which went well and now have a 3 hybrid in the bag as well. They are really easy to hit from either turf or tee and have certainly helped me get some semblance of a game back together. If I saw a matching 6 hybrid I might just be tempted. They really are that easy to use.


----------



## Beedee (Sep 23, 2016)

Just switched to Ping G hybrids - a 26 degree 5 iron equivalent and a 30 degree 6 iron equivalent.  Liking the 26 and absolutely loving the 30.  Both of them are far better my previous attempts with normal 5 and 6 irons.  The new 6h is fast becoming my favourite club.  It really was love at first swing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			There is no logical reason why a hybrid should balloon or not have an optimal peak height.

Reasons for ballooning

*wrong head.  (example my jpx800.  Actually designed to be easy to get in the air.
*wrong shaft.   won't always be the case but I find a stiffer heavier shaft helps to control the flight
*wrong technique comes in two parts -- not having a descending blow therefore presenting too much loft at impact
                                                       --ball position too forward usually leading to point one.


Titleist have absolutely nailed these hybrids.  Ive used plenty down the years and none come close to these. 90gramm shaft in the 24 is amazing. Feels solid and gives a great flight.  

Some hybrids I've had have been hooky (Adams a12 pro) , others very much fade bias (Mizuno mp650). I hit the 915's with a nice draw on normal shots but can quite easily take some off it and hit a softer cut.
		
Click to expand...

They're not ballooning, far from it, I love the ball flight.


----------



## mikeb4 (Sep 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I am absolutely sold on these things. 

My mate gave me a titleist 915 4 hybrid 24degrees a few weeks ago.  Been hitting it like a dream.  So much better than any 4 iron I've ever owned.  

Went on the hunt for a 5 hybrid 27 degree to replace my 5 iron.  Quite rare to find a 915 27 degree but managed to find one in Scotland and get it sent over.  Most of the 27 degrees I found were ladies clubs.  This one has a regular shaft which I will swop out soon for a stiff.  Tested this club today.  Found looking at so much loft on a hybrid a little odd on first viewing down by the ball but after two goes I was sold. 

Hit the 27 about 20 times today and everyone went screaming off on a nice flight with minimal effort. Put it up against my 5 iron and its a touch longer but so much easier to hit and surprisingly more accurate.  This was something I thought I would be giving up with a high lofted hybrid. 

I honestly can't see my 5 iron ever making a return to my bag.  Always been one of my weaker irons as I dont launch them high.   this is a real game changer for me.   I had identified the 5 & 4 iron length shots to be a real weakness in my game.  All I can say is time to find a new weakness. 

Anyone else playing these cheat sticks? 

Click to expand...

I play with an old Callaway Diablo Edge 5 hybrid in the bag, then go 6 iron upwards, this hybrid will never leave the bag so easy to use and gets the required distance and height so forgiving


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2016)

mikeb4 said:



			I play with an old Callaway Diablo Edge 5 hybrid in the bag, then go 6 iron upwards, this hybrid will never leave the bag so easy to use and gets the required distance and height so forgiving
		
Click to expand...

The way I'm hitting my 5 iron at the moment I might be joining you....
Had a 22/23Â° hybrid for years...got a 20Â° in as well at the moment - can't have another as I would break the rules on the number of headcovers...ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## Sats (Sep 23, 2016)

My highest loft hybrid is a 22Âº and is lovely; have considered getting a UT 5iron though!


----------



## Waitforme (Sep 23, 2016)

Got 3 SLDR hybrids in the bag, they are 19, 22 and 25. 19 is de lofted to 18 and 25 lofted to 26. Gives me good gapping between them and to my 6 iron.

High lofted hybrids are the new sliced bread &#127948;


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2016)

Well where do I sign for life with these clubs?


Just had time for 9 before it got dark.  Blowing a gale out there.  Carded 8 pars and a birdie on the short par 3.  

4 hybrid 2nd shot to par 5 2nd.  Out of semi rough. Wasn't cleanest of strike and still went pretty much exactly where I wanted it.  No chance would same strike iron have got there.   

165 into wind slightly up hill.  5 hybrid to 15feet. Par

Similar next par 3.  Par

Nemesis hole. Long par 4 into teeth of wind. Driver then full blown 4 hybrid cut to just shy of green.  Great strike. Gave it everything I had.  Up and down par. 

Made easy work of shots that would require great ball striking.   absolutely delighted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Does anyway actually like a 5 iron - horrible club.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Does anyway actually like a 5 iron - horrible club.
		
Click to expand...

Ernie Els, it is his go to club for practise


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Ernie Els, it is his go to club for practise
		
Click to expand...

For a while that was Ernie's longest iron in his bag.   even the big easy had a 23 degree hybrid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Ernie Els, it is his go to club for practise
		
Click to expand...

Weirdo!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 23, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Well where do I sign for life with these clubs?


Just had time for 9 before it got dark.  Blowing a gale out there.  Carded 8 pars and a birdie on the short par 3.  

4 hybrid 2nd shot to par 5 2nd.  Out of semi rough. Wasn't cleanest of strike and still went pretty much exactly where I wanted it.  No chance would same strike iron have got there.   

165 into wind slightly up hill.  5 hybrid to 15feet. Par

Similar next par 3.  Par

Nemesis hole. Long par 4 into teeth of wind. Driver then full blown 4 hybrid cut to just shy of green.  Great strike. Gave it everything I had.  Up and down par. 

Made easy work of shots that would require great ball striking.   absolutely delighted. 

Click to expand...

Just imagine how good you'd be if you had a 31*....


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Just imagine how good you'd be if you had a 31*....
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:   I do hope you are not trying to flog that club of yours for gambling money.  


my 6i was a passenger this evening. didn need it.  needed two 5woods into par 4's mind you.   stiff breeze you might say.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2016)

Never tried a 4 iron or higher hybrid, does it not look weird with all the loft?

Been thinking about getting one to learn how to hit the chuffing things over winter so I can have 2i, 4h then 5 iron down to get one in my bag for shots out the semi rough etc, also a few guys I play with use them really well round the raised greens at ours...... 

Never got on with them before, always played them too much like a fairway wood.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 24, 2016)

I have the 19 deg 915 set to 20 deg. It's like a cannon. Don't get me wrong, I can still hook it like a gooden, but that's my Chompers swing. I also have a ping ugly g20 23 deg 4 iron replacement that is my go to bat. It really is not pretty, but it works! I have thought about changing it to the 915, but can't bring myself to do it. 
I am also not a 5 iron fan and given the choice would hit a hard 6 or easy hybrid.... Interest thought though to change it to a hybrid.... I might put my skirt n and give it a go


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Never tried a 4 iron or higher hybrid, does it not look weird with all the loft?

Been thinking about getting one to learn how to hit the chuffing things over winter so I can have 2i, 4h then 5 iron down to get one in my bag for shots out the semi rough etc, also a few guys I play with use them really well round the raised greens at ours...... 

Never got on with them before, always played them too much like a fairway wood.
		
Click to expand...

Makes complete sense to slip a hybrid in there even if you have a longer iron after it like the 2 or 3.  That thought crossed my mind when I was bailed out on the strike from the rough yesterday on the 2nd. 

Yes, at first viewing the 27 looked a bit weird. You get over that very quickly.   a 22 or 23 would be a great club for you.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			I have the 19 deg 915 set to 20 deg. It's like a cannon. Don't get me wrong, I can still hook it like a gooden, but that's my Chompers swing. I also have a ping ugly g20 23 deg 4 iron replacement that is my go to bat. It really is not pretty, but it works! I have thought about changing it to the 915, but can't bring myself to do it. 
I am also not a 5 iron fan and given the choice would hit a hard 6 or easy hybrid.... Interest thought though to change it to a hybrid.... I might put my skirt n and give it a go 

Click to expand...


Got nothing to lose pal.  The higher lofted hybrids had been on my mind for some time since watching liverbirdie clip a soft 5 hybrid 25degree when I was trying to flush a 5 iron. I was working overtime and needing a perfect contact whereas he looked to be just putting a normal swing and getting much better results constantly. 

I know he swops between the 5i and hybrid and tends to shy away from hitting the 5i too at times.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 24, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Got nothing to lose pal.  The higher lofted hybrids had been on my mind for some time since watching liverbirdie clip a soft 5 hybrid 25degree when I was trying to flush a 5 iron. I was working overtime and needing a perfect contact whereas he looked to be just putting a normal swing and getting much better results constantly. 

I know he swops between the 5i and hybrid and tends to shy away from hitting the 5i too at times.
		
Click to expand...

Thats slander! The man's a 1 iron God.

Edit, Although I did hear his chunk at S&A registered 4.3 on the richter


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2016)

He is over getting schooled by Bob in his 1 iron thread.  Lol


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 24, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			when i first started playing one of the guys i played with had a set of Slazenger Big Eazy irons, which every club was a hybrid have you thought about getting a set of those?
		
Click to expand...

Im going to need those when I eventually start playing often again. Barely hit anything over a 9 iron at the par 3


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2016)

i was at the range today after my round today and picked up an ex-demo stiff shaft for the 27 degree hybrid. 

i actually couldnt help but burst into laughter each time i launched one of these down the range down wind.  they are that flipping easy to use. there is no chance i could pipe 4 and 5 irons with that beautiful flight time after time. even the miss hits where getting out there.  

cheat sticks indeed.  a wee coined phrase.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 25, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Ernie Els, it is his go to club for practise
		
Click to expand...

I practice with a 5 iron, bad shots and poor contact are shown up. I used to practice with a bladed one especially when I felt I was really not doing it right. Confidence with a 5 iron makes you confident with everything else in the bag. 
But bottom line is play the game how you like and enjoy it.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2017)

Update on this thread. 

These hybrids are still the best things since sliced bread.  



Spoke to my cousin about them just after I got them in September.  He told me he took my advice and now has a set up that follows

Driver
3 wood
7 wood 
5 hybrid 
6 hybrid. 

He says they are absolute game changers for him.  He just recently added the 6 hybrid.  A nice little Mizuno number.  90gramm ref shaft.  Felt quite nice.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2017)

You'll be getting graphite shafts in your irons next &#128514;

#SeniorsSetUp &#128540;&#128521;


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2017)

No higher than a 5 on the card today. 

#seniorsknowbest


----------



## shewy (Apr 14, 2017)

I just bought a 23 degree hybrid, since my irons have very strong lofts I'll probably end up going 6 iron 23 hybrid 20 hybrid.


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2017)

Got a couple of 25Â°'s and a 27Â° none of which are in the bag at the moment, all pretty easy to hit with the TM stage 2 being the least easy to play with 
I also have an MD 11 wood that's a doddle to hit (must be about 27Â° too)

Really enjoy using hybrids and have 19 & 22 in the bag (but secretly wish I could just smack a 3 or 4 iron)


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2017)

Slab said:



			Got a couple of 25Â°'s and a 27Â° none of which are in the bag at the moment, all pretty easy to hit with the TM stage 2 being the least easy to play with 
I also have an MD 11 wood that's a doddle to hit (must be about 27Â° too)

Really enjoy using hybrids and have 19 & 22 in the bag (but secretly wish I could just smack a 3 or 4 iron)
		
Click to expand...

Another convert here.

Had a shocker with almost all my irons last week but the hybrids are such a life saver. Got mocked using my hybrid on a short par 3, right up until it finished closest to the pin..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 14, 2017)

Update from me is that the 5 hybrid is coming out the bag and the 4 iron back in. 

Just more versatility with the 4 iron.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2017)

Some will laugh, some will cry but I am moving completely into the realms of making the game as easy as I can for myself. 

A couple of years ago I had 4-pw in blades. Old titleist 690mb. I loved them but they didn't help if I didn't flush them from 7 iron down to the 4. 

One by one I've replaces them. Went to ap2 irons and now these are dropping like flies.  The 4 iron and 5 iron were swept out if the way by the titleist 915 hybrids. 

Last week I spotted a jpx fli hi 7 hybrid with a KBS x stiff shaft.  I thought to myself, I have to try this.  Thought maybe it will be long enough to drop my 6 iron.  After using it, it appears that it is a straight replacement for my 7 iron. Maybe a tad longer but so so easy to hit and stop on the green.  Absolutely love it.  

So that leaves me looking for a stiff mizuno 6hybrid jpx fli hi.  It also leaves me with 8 - lob wedge as irons.  Do I care? Not one jot. 

I was inspired by Crossfield's review of the hybrid irons coming out from Cleveland. He was raving about them.  

I've been taking some stick from my mates for this latest hybrid but the quality of strike and consistency does the talking for me. Happy as a pig in the proverbial.    I may need to buy a tour bag to fit in all the headcovers . Lol


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2017)

https://www.thehackersparadise.com/mizuno-jpx-fli-hi-hybrid-review/


These are the JPX fli hi hybrids.  Iron like face that behaves like a hybrid.    fan dabby :thup:


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Does anyway actually like a 5 iron - horrible club.
		
Click to expand...

I like my 5 iron. But I use it for a completely different type of shot than my 25Â° hybrid (which goes about the same distance). The hybrid goes very high and is great to hit it over trees with some distance or out of fairway bunkers. The 5 iron stays much much lower, so I use it for punch shots or just long chip outs a lot when I have overhanging trees in my way. I relatively rarely use it for full shots when I am not impeded in height, because the hybrid is easier to hit.  

I used to hit the 5 iron off the tee on one of our par 3s as well, but I have outgrown that a bit ... I can now easily reach the green with my 7 iron or at the most the 6 iron if the flag is all the way back. But off the tee I did not feel a difference in ease of use between the five and the six or seven. 

But hybrids are definitely fun and I would be totally lost on the course without them.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 21, 2017)

Whatever works..... I played with a guy at the weekend that uses all woods.  Think he said the highest was a 15 wood....


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Some will laugh, some will cry but I am moving completely into the realms of making the game as easy as I can for myself. 

A couple of years ago I had 4-pw in blades. Old titleist 690mb. I loved them but they didn't help if I didn't flush them from 7 iron down to the 4. 

One by one I've replaces them. Went to ap2 irons and now these are dropping like flies.  The 4 iron and 5 iron were swept out if the way by the titleist 915 hybrids. 

Last week I spotted a jpx fli hi 7 hybrid with a KBS x stiff shaft.  I thought to myself, I have to try this.  Thought maybe it will be long enough to drop my 6 iron.  After using it, it appears that it is a straight replacement for my 7 iron. Maybe a tad longer but so so easy to hit and stop on the green.  Absolutely love it.  

So that leaves me looking for a stiff mizuno 6hybrid jpx fli hi.  It also leaves me with 8 - lob wedge as irons.  Do I care? Not one jot. 

I was inspired by Crossfield's review of the hybrid irons coming out from Cleveland. He was raving about them.  

I've been taking some stick from my mates for this latest hybrid but the quality of strike and consistency does the talking for me. Happy as a pig in the proverbial.    I may need to buy a tour bag to fit in all the headcovers . Lol
		
Click to expand...

I have the Fli-Hi 5 & 6 (old model) in the bag just now so only 7i - PW in irons left.

Even though I'm proficient with the irons (esp. 6) the Fli-Hi's are so reliable I wouldn't go back


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Must be just me I hate the things.
I am ok with my long irons but have tried hybrids I found I could not get them on target .
Hit them high and to the right mostly .
Tried them all reg and stiff .
when I hear people say they are so easy to hit I think it must be the way I deliver the club head as I always struggle with them.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I am absolutely sold on these things. 

My mate gave me a titleist 915 4 hybrid 24degrees a few weeks ago.  Been hitting it like a dream.  So much better than any 4 iron I've ever owned.  

Went on the hunt for a 5 hybrid 27 degree to replace my 5 iron.  Quite rare to find a 915 27 degree but managed to find one in Scotland and get it sent over.  Most of the 27 degrees I found were ladies clubs.  This one has a regular shaft which I will swop out soon for a stiff.  Tested this club today.  Found looking at so much loft on a hybrid a little odd on first viewing down by the ball but after two goes I was sold. 

Hit the 27 about 20 times today and everyone went screaming off on a nice flight with minimal effort. Put it up against my 5 iron and its a touch longer but so much easier to hit and surprisingly more accurate.  This was something I thought I would be giving up with a high lofted hybrid. 

I honestly can't see my 5 iron ever making a return to my bag.  Always been one of my weaker irons as I dont launch them high.   this is a real game changer for me.   I had identified the 5 & 4 iron length shots to be a real weakness in my game.  All I can say is time to find a new weakness. 

Anyone else playing these cheat sticks? 

Click to expand...

Yep!

I acquired a Titleist 27* from a mate (a 5-capper) a few months ago! Getting plenty of use, competing with the 23* for 'go to' club!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



https://www.thehackersparadise.com/mizuno-jpx-fli-hi-hybrid-review/


These are the JPX fli hi hybrids.  Iron like face that behaves like a hybrid.    fan dabby :thup:
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			Must be just me I hate the things.
I am ok with my long irons but have tried hybrids I found I could not get them on target .
Hit them high and to the right mostly .
Tried them all reg and stiff .
when I hear people say they are so easy to hit I think it must be the way I deliver the club head as I always struggle with them.
		
Click to expand...


If anyone is struggling with a hybrid I tell them to play it a couple of balls forward of centre. Then just simply hit the ball with a level swing. Dont hit down but firmly slap the club into the back of the ball level. The speed you swing these clubs and the design is enough to send the ball screaming in the sky.  There really is nowt to it.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



https://www.thehackersparadise.com/mizuno-jpx-fli-hi-hybrid-review/


These are the JPX fli hi hybrids.  Iron like face that behaves like a hybrid.    fan dabby :thup:
		
Click to expand...




SAPCOR1 said:



			I have the Fli-Hi 5 & 6 (old model) in the bag just now so only 7i - PW in irons left.

Even though I'm proficient with the irons (esp. 6) the Fli-Hi's are so reliable I wouldn't go back
		
Click to expand...


Them fli hi jpx clubs are great.  Its the 2012 one I have.  Super design.  I think the newer ones are more hybrid like with a bulge and roll face. The older ones have an iron like face.  Superb.   want to sell me your 6? 

There is a 6 on ebay but its regular. I am trying my best to hold out for a stiff.


----------



## hines57 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a Titleist 24 degree that is ramped up to 25.5 degrees to replace my 4 iron and it is absolutely super! Fills a gap and so easy to hit.


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 21, 2017)

Got an 18 degree 'Adams XTDti' set to 18.5 and also got a 22 degree 'Macgregor DX' just in the process of looking for a 25/26/27 degree to go in between the 'DX' and the 6i but as you said they're readily available for women but can't find a half decent blokes hybrid for love nor money, weird innit...

Seen a couple of 'Cleveland Hi-bore' 5i's (27*) but don't know if they'll have the same effect...


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



https://www.thehackersparadise.com/mizuno-jpx-fli-hi-hybrid-review/


These are the JPX fli hi hybrids.  Iron like face that behaves like a hybrid.    fan dabby :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Face breaker said:



			Got an 18 degree 'Adams XTDti' set to 18.5 and also got a 22 degree 'Macgregor DX' just in the process of looking for a 25/26/27 degree to go in between the 'DX' and the 6i but as you said they're readily available for women but can't find a half decent blokes hybrid for love nor money, weird innit...

Seen a couple of 'Cleveland Hi-bore' 5i's (27*) but don't know if they'll have the same effect...
		
Click to expand...

They would do just fine. Similar in design to the Mizuno jpx. 

Here is the video of mark Crossfield reviewing the latest offering from Cleveland. 

His most notable quote here is.

"I could walk up and down the range here and improve loads of peoples games in terms of consistency of strike, just by putting these in their hands without even looking at their swing''. 

I would tend to believe him. 


Macho male ego gets the in way. That is why you don't find too many high lofted hybrids on ebay for men.   I watched a guy at a Taylor made fitting the other day and he said his longest iron is a 5 iron. That's fair enough but when I watched him hit it, it was clear to me he couldn't launch the thing anywhere near high enough.  There was a 25degree m2 hybrid head sitting in the fitting case with his name all over it. The fitter didn't even try to push it.  I didn't want to butt in so left them to it. 

[video=youtube;FKGs9RPX0wA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKGs9RPX0wA&t=15s[/video]


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 21, 2017)

I have Ping G30 hybrids 4, 5 and 6 in one set and Callaway Razr X HL hybrids 4, 5 and 6 in the other.  I struggle to be consistent with the long irons.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a 26* Nike covert that I am just about getting the hang of. It is a 6 iron replacement for me. I seem to be getting my swing for it right now and it is finally going how i want it, trajectory, distance etc. 

I don't find hybrids easy to hit all the time but on a good day they definitely make life easier. I just wish I had more good days.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Them fli hi jpx clubs are great.  Its the 2012 one I have.  Super design.  I think the newer ones are more hybrid like with a bulge and roll face. The older ones have an iron like face.  Superb.   want to sell me your 6?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! No chance!  Got my 6 off eBay just before Christmas for around Â£15. It is a club fitters model with red writing on the sole.

Got my 5 off GreginFife on here, brand new for about Â£30 a few years ago


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2017)

Have a G25 3 hybrid but seriously considering a replacement for the 4 iron and torn between another hybrid and a 7 wood. Think I hit my woods more consistently but want to give the new G400 hybrid a hit first


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 21, 2017)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I could use a bit of clarification from them in the know !...

My 'King Cobra 3100i/h' irons are a half inch longer from factory (7i=37" not 36.5) but I also notice that they're a half a degree uprite (7i=62.5 degree, not 62) so my thinking is knock a half inch off the shaft as my specs are 'standard lie and length' and that should 'just about' bring the lie into line...

Is there or does anybody know of any reason why this wouldn't be ok ?...

Any views on the subject would be most appreciated... :thup:

ps, sorry 'Gary' fer knickin yer thread...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 22, 2017)

I have just bought a Tom Wishon 27 degree hybrid off E bay, I have only tried it out at the range but once you get over the look of the loft on the face it is very easy to hit and seems to be a similar distance to my 5 iron, its just a shame it's pink :thup:


----------



## chip barm (Aug 22, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			If anyone is struggling with a hybrid I tell them to play it a couple of balls forward of centre. Then just simply hit the ball with a level swing. Dont hit down but firmly slap the club into the back of the ball level. The speed you swing these clubs and the design is enough to send the ball screaming in the sky.  There really is nowt to it.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree gary. i got a JPX fli-hi. same shafts as my JPX850 irons. same loft as my five. really inspires confidence. goes a long way with minimal effort and is arrow straight.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 22, 2017)

Unless told otherwise any new set of mine would have hybrids for the 4 and 5 irons.

Currently just have a 3 iron replacement...


----------



## SVB (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm in same place.  If did fitting at Ping Gainsbourgh and  ended up with irons LW-6i and then 5/4/3/2 hybrids + driver.


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Aug 23, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			If anyone is struggling with a hybrid I tell them to play it a couple of balls forward of centre. Then just simply hit the ball with a level swing. Dont hit down but firmly slap the club into the back of the ball level. The speed you swing these clubs and the design is enough to send the ball screaming in the sky.  There really is nowt to it.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm maybe this is where i have been going wrong. Hybrids tend to be shank city whenever I have tried them in the past.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2017)

My hybrid is all over the bloody place. When it goes well it really is beautiful but when it doesn't it goes BAD. That's the difference for me - a well hit hybrid is better than a well hit 5 iron - however, a badly hit 5 iron might be a bit thin or thick but still somewhere near the middle, a badly hit hybrid is 45Â° right into a tree or a 90Â° hook. As a result I tend to use my hybrid only when I'm in light rough and need the extra head weight to sweep through it. On a nice fairway lie I would just go with the 5 iron as it's safer.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 23, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			My hybrid is all over the bloody place. When it goes well it really is beautiful but when it doesn't it goes BAD. That's the difference for me - a well hit hybrid is better than a well hit 5 iron - however, a badly hit 5 iron might be a bit thin or thick but still somewhere near the middle, a badly hit hybrid is 45Â° right into a tree or a 90Â° hook. As a result I tend to use my hybrid only when I'm in light rough and need the extra head weight to sweep through it. On a nice fairway lie I would just go with the 5 iron as it's safer.
		
Click to expand...



That's not really a fair comparison.  You are putting your 5 iron against your 4 hybrid.

It also seems like you need to work on your hybrid technique.  Distance wise a hybrid should be able to beat an iron for consistency as it tends to be more forgiving. 

Something I have been guilty of in the past is trying to knock the spots off the ball with my hybrid.  Similar to when we get our hands on a driver.  I've learnt to swing the same tempo as an iron. Don't kill it and I can get much better results.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2017)

[video=youtube;enRA9dVo_zc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enRA9dVo_zc&t=15s[/video]


Good video from golf monthly here.  

Looking at those numbers id argue that the 6 iron isn't even a good club for this average speed player.  The roll out is huge.  Trying to judge that or even stop it on a green would be a nightmare.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			That's not really a fair comparison.  You are putting your 5 iron against your 4 hybrid.

It also seems like you need to work on your hybrid technique.  Distance wise a hybrid should be able to beat an iron for consistency as it tends to be more forgiving. 

Something I have been guilty of in the past is trying to knock the spots off the ball with my hybrid.  Similar to when we get our hands on a driver.  I've learnt to swing the same tempo as an iron. Don't kill it and I can get much better results.
		
Click to expand...

I had my light bulb moment on Friday regarding my hybrids. I am very guilty of lashing at the ball, trying to smash the life out of it. I don't do that with my irons but something just snaps when I have a hybrid in my hands. Anyway on Friday I decided to hit a 1/2 - 3/4 swing and hit it as slowly as I possibly could. How slow that was in reality I don't know but in my head it was torture. It was like riding a bike with your hands gripping the brakes. The difference however was huge. The ball went straight, sometimes even a slight draw but basically straight. It also went high and landed softly, just how they are meant to go. It also went the distance it was supposed to but never did previously because I never hit it cleanly. My 26Â° hybrid became a club of joy instead one of torture.

I played again on Saturday and managed to repeat the feat. Any bad shot was when the idiot in me took over and speeded up the swing. It then thinned, skidded and veered right. When I hit slowly it was wonderful.

Blimey it is hard to do at this stage, I soooooo want to hit it hard, but to anyone not following Gary's advice, stick with it. They really do make life easier.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had my light bulb moment on Friday regarding my hybrids. I am very guilty of lashing at the ball, trying to smash the life out of it. I don't do that with my irons but something just snaps when I have a hybrid in my hands. Anyway on Friday I decided to hit a 1/2 - 3/4 swing and hit it as slowly as I possibly could. How slow that was in reality I don't know but in my head it was torture. It was like riding a bike with your hands gripping the brakes. The difference however was huge. The ball went straight, sometimes even a slight draw but basically straight. It also went high and landed softly, just how they are meant to go. It also went the distance it was supposed to but never did previously because I never hit it cleanly. My 26Â° hybrid became a club of joy instead one of torture.

I played again on Saturday and managed to repeat the feat. Any bad shot was when the idiot in me took over and speeded up the swing. It then thinned, skidded and veered right. When I hit slowly it was wonderful.

Blimey it is hard to do at this stage, I soooooo want to hit it hard, but to anyone not following Gary's advice, stick with it. They really do make life easier.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, that's the only way I can hit mine as well. I think because of the weight balance of them, and the fact that they have an easy launch, you really have to focus on letting the club do most of the work.

That said, I managed to hit a 100mph top with mine yesterday which sailed along like a bullet, then hit a natural 'ramp' in the ground which sent it even further, it ended up going about 190 yards and never more than 4 feet off the ground! It was the Sally to end all Sallies. :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2017)

How does a high lofted club still manage to skim the surface like that? Not easy to do. It must be a skill we both have :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How does a high lofted club still manage to skim the surface like that? Not easy to do. It must be a skill we both have :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well mine's 22Â° so I don't know if that counts as high loft. But either way, I must have hit it thin but nicely in the middle in terms of toe-to-heel, for it to fly like that. It finished only about 15 yards short of the green, and I chipped on and holed the putt for an extremely jammy par.


----------



## Pancho Villa (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a callaway x hot 6 hybrid.it has 28 degrees of loft and is the most versatile club in my bag.Good off the tee on par 3's and pretty good out of the rough too.I need something with my hellish iron play!!


----------



## C&R (Sep 4, 2017)

Thinking of doing the exact same&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2017)

Ive just bought a titleist 915, 23 degree hybrid of the forum.
Looking forward to trying it out when i get home.
Will be my first venture into hybrids.


----------



## IainP (Mar 11, 2018)

Following this and Duncan's thread am toying with a little experiment myself. Not convinced I am carrying my 24 degree 5 iron much further than the 6.

For the fli hi players, did you go steel or graphite?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2018)

Iâ€™ve recently stopped using a 3 hybrid and replaced it with a 7 wood .
Just seems to work for me


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 11, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Gaz I have a ping g20 31* if you want to take it one step futher :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

How much do want for it I have a mate who would be very interested (assuming reg flex), he even struggles with a 6 iron these day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™ve recently stopped using a 3 hybrid and replaced it with a 7 wood .
Just seems to work for me
		
Click to expand...

You're getting old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2018)

Looked at a few but didn't quite buy one. Although as the iron set I use came in 3 variants (tour, mid, altitude) I have come across a mid trajectory 5 iron, so going to give that a compare.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice wee video from the average golfer raising the idea that more golfers should look at these type of clubs. 

You all know I've been banging this drum on here now for years.  3 years now I've had 4 and 5 hybrids a main stay in my bag. I did experiment for a while with a 7 hybrid but settled on keeping my 7i in the bag. 

Chrimbo just around the corner.  Maybe time to ask Santa for a club that just might change your game next season.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2019)

I see I replied to this two years ago but things have changed a fair bit since then.

Right from when I got back into golf 4-5 years ago, couldn't hit 5 iron well at all, 6 iron was about 50-50. 7 iron good 80% of the time. Crazy how the difference between 6 and 7 in terms of loft and length isn't that much but difference in results seemed to be huge. Initially bought an Adams Blue hybrid, 20Â° ish I think. That was all over the place, but then the shaft was only 50 grams so I think it was just the wrong club for me, couldn't control it at all. Went through a couple of others like a Benross, an Adams XTD which were better but still not quite right.

Then I got the Ping G25 20Â° and it clicked. This seemed to go much better with minimal effort. Not great every time but much better consistency then any iron of similar length. Long story short I now have the same one in 23Â°, plus a G20 in 27Â° which I really like as the look of it is slightly more iron-like (if you Google a pic of it at address you'll see what I mean), so it makes it a nice bridge between the longer hybrids and the irons. And that one hits like a dream to be honest, only issue is when I get a big fade on it and it misses right, but compared to the old 6 iron where duffs and shanks were in the equation, it's far better.

Longest iron in the bag is a 7 iron now. The only time I miss the 5/6 irons is when I have a tree branch in my way and I want to skull a low one under it, lol. They'll be sat in the cupboard for a long time.

Edit: and handicap came down this year, 5 shots between June and September. Not wholly because of the hybrids, but there's no doubt they cut down on lost shots from poor attempts at hitting long irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:










Nice wee video from the average golfer raising the idea that more golfers should look at these type of clubs.

You all know I've been banging this drum on here now for years.  3 years now I've had 4 and 5 hybrids a main stay in my bag. I did experiment for a while with a 7 hybrid but settled on keeping my 7i in the bag.

Chrimbo just around the corner.  Maybe time to ask Santa for a club that just might change your game next season. 

Click to expand...

Got my eye on a couple of 2nd hand ones in 4 and 5 iron lofts


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2019)

How do people find these clubs for control? I have a G25 23 degree and generally hit it well, certainly better than any 5 or 6 iron. I don't stand over the ball feeling I have the same control over it as an iron however. I'm not Molinari with an iron but i have a reasonable idea of what is going on. With the hybrid i line up, hit it in the general direction but don't feel i can pick a spot and aim for it as well. Any tips to improve this?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do people find these clubs for control? I have a G25 23 degree and generally hit it well, certainly better than any 5 or 6 iron. I don't stand over the ball feeling I have the same control over it as an iron however. I'm not Molinari with an iron but i have a reasonable idea of what is going on. With the hybrid i line up, hit it in the general direction but don't feel i can pick a spot and aim for it as well. Any tips to improve this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same probably. Launches much better than an iron, but I just kind of aim in the general direction of the green (maybe a fraction left to allow for a fade) and hope for the best.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do people find these clubs for control? I have a G25 23 degree and generally hit it well, certainly better than any 5 or 6 iron. I don't stand over the ball feeling I have the same control over it as an iron however. I'm not Molinari with an iron but i have a reasonable idea of what is going on. With the hybrid i line up, hit it in the general direction but don't feel i can pick a spot and aim for it as well. Any tips to improve this?
		
Click to expand...

There's no doubt that the top line of an iron gives massive confidence on directional play relative to the hybrid club - and people do tend to conciously use them for a wider range of shots ie they build in variation options!
Comes down to practice with regard to a stock shot in the same way as irons, to build confidence and competence in a stock shot. Then delivering on course.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2019)

My 29 degree goes so high the control is in the loft.

My 24 needs me land it on the front edge.

My 21 is just about out and out distance off a tee mainly.  For shots in to a green I am thinking about the ball running in to the green from the apron.

If you want more control go with a hybrid with good grooves such as Titleist.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do people find these clubs for control? I have a G25 23 degree and generally hit it well, certainly better than any 5 or 6 iron. I don't stand over the ball feeling I have the same control over it as an iron however. I'm not Molinari with an iron but i have a reasonable idea of what is going on. With the hybrid i line up, hit it in the general direction but don't feel i can pick a spot and aim for it as well. Any tips to improve this?
		
Click to expand...


An iron does give an illusion of control.  The reality at times doesn't match up if you look at the numbers. 

I also feel more confident hitting straight with an iron in my hand than a hybrid.  If I was trying to hit out of trees through a gap I'd rather use an iron. This isn't to say I havnt cracked a tree a million times with an iron. 

When talking about control of a hybrid vs iron on a full shot you have to think of the control is terms of front to back dispersion and left to right. I know through experience that my front to back dispersion is much tighter with a hybrid.  Left to right I'd say the iron would  win. When I put both together the hybrid wins out overall. 

I favour a fade shot with my hybrid for control to a pin if wind or ground conditions isn't a factor.  It  flys a bit higher and lands that bit softer.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got my eye on a couple of 2nd hand ones in 4 and 5 iron lofts
		
Click to expand...


Good man homer.   Be good if you could do a video to see the clubs on a launch monitor.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2019)

About 4 years ago..........
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/6-9-irons.81722/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2019)

bobmac said:



			About 4 years ago..........
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/6-9-irons.81722/

Click to expand...

I only read a few pages but that seemed to get a little heated .


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I only read a few pages but that seemed to get a little heated .
		
Click to expand...

Unusual for this forum....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Unusual for this forum....

Click to expand...

What you saying?


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 22, 2019)

Being a senior with a slow swing speed, I have hybrids up to a 7 ... my first iron is an eight.  I have Callaway Razr X HL hybrids 3-7, all in senior flex.  I didnâ€™t know they did a 7 until recently, as they are not listed anywhere.  I had it shipped from the US.  I couldnâ€™t hit a 4 iron and I could only hit my 5 iron decently about 33% of the time ... 6 iron 50% and 7 iron 70%.  I rarely muff a hybrid though.  Horses for courses.


----------



## dronfield (Nov 22, 2019)

Until recently i carried a 19 degree 5 wood, 22 degree 4H and 25 degree 5H - been hitting the 5 wood well off tee and fairway and so have dropped the 4H, as it was hardly being used. 
Really enjoy hitting the 5H from fairway, and also find it useful for chipping around the greens.
Longest iron i carry is 5 - i hit my 5H further than the 5 iron, and have read that they are normally a club longer than the corresponding iron (eg, 5H = 4 iron distance).
Great clubs and really versatile.

Rich


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

Bitten the bullet. Got a G400 4H Alta CB70 R flex shaft which in the pictures looks very sparingly used. Got that for Â£135. Also got a 5H same specs still in the wrapper for Â£170. Hopefully they'll be here by Wednesday so I can give them a hit down the range. I can definitely see the logic, especially the 4H in particular and in winter lies. Less convinced at the moment about the 5H but I think a part of that is the ego getting in the way


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bitten the bullet. Got a G400 4H Alta CB70 R flex shaft which in the pictures looks very sparingly used. Got that for Â£135. Also got a 5H same specs still in the wrapper for Â£170. Hopefully they'll be here by Wednesday so I can give them a hit down the range. I can definitely see the logic, especially the 4H in particular and in winter lies. Less convinced at the moment about the 5H but I think a part of that is the ego getting in the way
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant homer.   Get the camera out and talk us through it.  Be great to see.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2019)

After my round on Tuesday where my new 23 degree worked wonders, set at 22. Iâ€™ve not gone and purchased a 19degree too. And have a 21...

So thinking of 18, 21 and 24. Before considering 27, but still hit 6 iron well.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm interested to know how far people are hitting these lofted hybrids..
Certainly for me they go further than the corresponding iron.
My 26Â° Apex covers my 185ish yard 4 iron distance
If I wanted to replace my 5 iron, also 26Â°, I'd be looking at a 30Â° hybrid..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Brilliant homer.   Get the camera out and talk us through it.  Be great to see.
		
Click to expand...

Might have to be via a Toptracer monitor but should be able to get something sorted. We have a new club pro so might see if he has a launch monitor I can borrow


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'm interested to know how far people are hitting these lofted hybrids..
Certainly for me they go further than the corresponding iron.
My 26Â° Apex covers my 185ish yard 4 iron distance
If I wanted to replace my 5 iron, also 26Â°, I'd be looking at a 30Â° hybrid..
		
Click to expand...

My 23 degree hybrid good for 190 on multiple occasions. I don't think I'd ever hit an iron that far 4 times out of 4.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 22, 2019)

dronfield said:



			Until recently i carried a 19 degree 5 wood, 22 degree 4H and 25 degree 5H - been hitting the 5 wood well off tee and fairway and so have dropped the 4H, as it was hardly being used.
Really enjoy hitting the 5H from fairway, and also find it useful for chipping around the greens.
Longest iron i carry is 5 - i hit my 5H further than the 5 iron, and have read that they are normally a club longer than the corresponding iron (eg, 5H = 4 iron distance).
Great clubs and really versatile.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Issue for me is flight - the hybrids fly very high which in windy weather is a problem. However, on the positive side with all the soft fairways they do carry longer than the corresponding iron.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

I will likely be in my next set, thinking down to 5 iron replacement, mostly due to loft progression...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'm interested to know how far people are hitting these lofted hybrids..
Certainly for me they go further than the corresponding iron.
My 26Â° Apex covers my 185ish yard 4 iron distance
If I wanted to replace my 5 iron, also 26Â°, I'd be looking at a 30Â° hybrid..
		
Click to expand...

For me it's hard to say, because in truth I think my 6 iron was only a fraction longer than the 7, and the 5 probably no longer than the 6 as I couldn't launch them properly to get the correct distances. Hence my hybrid distances will always be longer.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Nov 25, 2019)

To be fair my 4 and 5 hybrid has helped my game immensely - I struggled massively hitting 4 & 5 irons to get any sort of distance; I bought the 5 hybrid (25 deg) on the off chance to see if I could hit it better and I clicked with it instantly! So much so I went and bought a 4 hybrid (22 deg).  Both are second hand and are a good few years in age (original RBZs) but I love them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

Ironically I nailed several great 4 irons into the greens at the weekend so I wonder if it's got a whiff I am replacing it. Hoping the hybrids will arrive tomorrow and I get to try them on Wednesday night. Definitely think hybrids over irons in the wet winter conditions going to make a big difference long term


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2019)

They've arrived. The 5 is brand new and in the wrapper. The 4 is hardly used but does have a slight mark to the right of the face so clearly been hit but I am guessing some sort of demo model. The paintwork on the face is unblemished so don't think it's had many hits. Annoyingly it has a few layers of tape in the grip so fractionally thicker than I'd like but no big deal if I have to get it regripped as it only has a standard golf pride grip. Can't wait to get to the range tomorrow to give these a bash


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They've arrived. The 5 is brand new and in the wrapper. The 4 is hardly used but does have a slight mark to the right of the face so clearly been hit but I am guessing some sort of demo model. The paintwork on the face is unblemished so don't think it's had many hits. Annoyingly it has a few layers of tape in the grip so fractionally thicker than I'd like but no big deal if I have to get it regripped as it only has a standard golf pride grip. Can't wait to get to the range tomorrow to give these a bash
		
Click to expand...


Nice one homer.   

My 7 wood has been in the bag for 3 outings now and is a firm favourite.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Nice one homer.  

My 7 wood has been in the bag for 3 outings now and is a firm favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Cool. As I say little disappointed with the thicker grip in the 4H but not a tragedy. As I have a 5W and then a 3H already tempted to lose 3H and get extra wedge or 7W at some point. Might go back to a 46 (PW) 52, 56 and 60 wedge set up but the LW always cost me historically so still pondering that one


----------



## Sats (Nov 27, 2019)

Funny enough i've been considering getting at 26Âº Apex 19 I do love my hybrids and just find them very versatile. The only drawback is that I do go very left on the bad shots and I don't like the stretched fairway looking ones.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2019)

Going to have a bit of an experiment over the winter.
5 iron(26Â°) is going to take a back seat as is the Apex 5h (also 26Â° but goes 12 yards further) and in are coming 23 and 26 Epics.
Already have the 20 so the first trial will be to drop the 20 to 19, play the 23 at standard and loft up to 26 to 27 or even 28 depending on the gap to the 6 iron.
I think 3Â° separation between hybrids is too close u less you catch them perfectly every time..


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Going to have a bit of an experiment over the winter.
5 iron(26Â°) is going to take a back seat as is the Apex 5h (also 26Â° but goes 12 yards further) and in are coming 23 and 26 Epics.
Already have the 20 so the first trial will be to drop the 20 to 19, play the 23 at standard and loft up to 26 to 27 or even 28 depending on the gap to the 6 iron.
I think 3Â° separation between hybrids is too close u less you catch them perfectly every time..
		
Click to expand...


Titleist sell theres in 3degree increments and they do go very differnt yardages.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I think 3Â° separation between hybrids is too close u less you catch them perfectly every time..
		
Click to expand...

3Â° works fine for me

but I really don't like simple loft comparisons any clubs because it comes down to what a particular club and shaft combination at a particular loft does for you, individually.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

OK - two rounds played. Wow. Why didn't I do that earlier? As people may know the 6th at my course is a real problem hole for me. Playing around 175 into the wind yesterday. Took the 4H onto the green for easy par. Wind changed today so downwind. Hit the 5H and in the fringe pin high. So easy to hit into greens and stop and great clubs when in trouble to give me more distance than I would have had and give me a chance to get back in play and still have chance to hit the green and make a putt. Will still do test v the irons and distance and consistency. Got the 4H for a regrip as it came slightly too thick for my girly short hands


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK - two rounds played. Wow. Why didn't I do that earlier? As people may know the 6th at my course is a real problem hole for me. Playing around 175 into the wind yesterday. Took the 4H onto the green for easy par. Wind changed today so downwind. Hit the 5H and in the fringe pin high. So easy to hit into greens and stop and great clubs when in trouble to give me more distance than I would have had and give me a chance to get back in play and still have chance to hit the green and make a putt. Will still do test v the irons and distance and consistency. Got the 4H for a regrip as it came slightly too thick for my girly short hands
		
Click to expand...


Great to hear homer.   Look forward to seeing that test.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Great to hear homer.   Look forward to seeing that test.
		
Click to expand...

It definitely felt weird standing around 150 yards away on the fairway with a 5H in my hand (playing into the wind a clubbing up because of the cold) but the higher flight than I'd get with an iron and the stop on the green was a real deal clincher. Had several shots from the semi-rough where I'd have gone with the 3H as the only hybrid option or a 5 wood where the lie perhaps didn't warrant these clubs but having two more hybrid options gave me more choices and a chance to still make significant progress down the hole and into position. 

Think I've sown the seed in the minds of a couple of PP's over the weekend too and they'll going to consider swapping longer irons for hybrids.


----------

